# The All-American store.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Motley Fools take on a "little store" emerging out of Ohio. We need plenty more of this.
Can 'The All American Store' Reverse Our Nation's Walmartization? - DailyFinance

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I like it "Walmartization". England has Tesco and they even have their own bank as well. A lot of the small shops in England are hurting because of the same thing here, large chains of superstores that off low quality, cheap merchandise with little or no customer customer support.


----------

